# My Cycling Log



## Alun (21 Jan 2012)

I 'm having trouble getting my ticker show My Cycling Log.
I have followed the steps shown in New Software Help, have joined the Cyclechat group on MyCycling log and have copied the script via notepad and added my username and target mileage. The ticker can't find my record though.
Can anyone help, please?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> I 'm having trouble getting my ticker show My Cycling Log.
> I have followed the steps shown in New Software Help, have joined the Cyclechat group on MyCycling log and have copied the script via notepad and added my username and target mileage. The ticker can't find my record though.
> Can anyone help, please?


it can take a while to update when I did mine it didn't update until the next day


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

Maybe it's the lack of mileage Al, it just doesn't feel it's worth bothering with 

I think Phil is right, see if it's sorted in a day or two.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Maybe it's the lack of mileage Al, it just doesn't feel it's worth bothering with
> 
> I think Phil is right, see if it's sorted in a day or two.


 
Talking of mileage Jo is very quiet do you think she is out doing a couple of laps of the country just so we can't catch her up


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Talking of mileage Jo is very quiet do you think she is out doing a couple of laps of the country just so we can't catch her up


Wouldn't put it past her, we'll soon catch her up when the real season starts 
Talking of which- Al are you available next Sunday?


----------



## Alun (22 Jan 2012)

What's happening next Sunday, I could do with some mileage to kick start my mileage chart, as it is looking a bit sparse ! I have had some MTB action today though.


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2012)

Todays ride has been moved to next Sunday Al,


----------



## billy1561 (30 Jan 2012)

Hi all.
Just joined the my cycling log mallarkey to try and add a few miles. Same as the op really only when i copy and paste into notebook it's all gobbledegook. Cant see any option whatsoever to replace username and mileage target as per the instructions from shaun.
Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Shaun (31 Jan 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Hi all.
> Just joined the my cycling log mallarkey to try and add a few miles. Same as the op really only when i copy and paste into notebook it's all gobbledegook. Cant see any option whatsoever to replace username and mileage target as per the instructions from shaun.
> Any help would be appreciated thanks.


 
Just reply with your MCL username and target mileage and I'll add it to your signature for you.


----------



## billy1561 (31 Jan 2012)

Great stuff! My MCL username is billy1561 and my target is 2000 by 31 dec 2012.
Much appreciated


----------



## Shaun (31 Jan 2012)

Done.


----------



## lavoisier (11 Feb 2012)

I'm having trouble with MCL too. I get a message where the image should be saying 'Error: goal not specified in URL'. I followed the instructions as well. Please help. My username is lavoisier and my target 1500 miles.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lavoisier (11 Feb 2012)

Just had a thought. Could it be that my start day hasn't arrived yet? I want to start this Mon 13 Feb 2012.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I'm having trouble with MCL too. I get a message where the image should be saying 'Error: goal not specified in URL'. I followed the instructions as well. Please help. My username is lavoisier and my target 1500 miles.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


 
send a pm to Admin and he will kindly sort for you.


----------



## lavoisier (11 Feb 2012)

Thanks Ian

Paul


----------



## GetAGrip (11 Feb 2012)

lavoisier said:


> Just had a thought. Could it be that my start day hasn't arrived yet? I want to start this Mon 13 Feb 2012.


Just a thought also, but I got that error everytime I tried to transfer mine. It turned out that I wasn't copying all the info from Shauns post. Drag the curser further to the right and you may see that there is more data to copy.


----------



## lavoisier (11 Feb 2012)

Thanks GaG have done it again. Will wait until next update to see.


----------



## Shaun (11 Feb 2012)

All looks to be okay - I suspect it's just a delay in updating at the MCL ticker end of things. It's happened to a few people but usually rights itself after a day or two. Let me know if it doesn't.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## lavoisier (13 Feb 2012)

Thanks Shaun. Great stuff.

Paul


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

CAn someone explain the graph.... Obviously the green part is how many miles you have done but what is the red line? Some people have a second line also a red/ pinky colour like *SMRbtH *above.


----------



## endoman (24 Feb 2012)

red line is where you should be if you are on target to reach your goal.


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

endoman said:


> red line is where you should be if you are on target to reach your goal.


 
I think the system gets updated only once a day, as the mileage doesn't tally with what I have entered on my cycling log as it says I have done 16.45 mls which puts me ahead of target.


----------



## billy1561 (24 Feb 2012)

The red line is your target.


----------



## billy1561 (24 Feb 2012)

Your progress target that is.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2012)

Paul J said:


> I think the system gets updated only once a day, as the mileage doesn't tally with what I have entered on my cycling log as it says I have done 16.45 mls which puts me ahead of target.


 

Please remember that the chap who kindly supplies the link for the target logs is in Australia so will take a while to update sometimes.


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Please remember that the chap who kindly supplies the link for the target logs is in Australia so will take a while to update sometimes.


 
And a mighty fine job he does 

Still don't get what the read line is for, as most peoples is in exactly the same place.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2012)

Paul J said:


> And a mighty fine job he does
> 
> Still don't get what the read line is for, as most peoples is in exactly the same place.


 
It is where you should have got too if you were keeping up with your target. So to be on target the green bar should be up to or over the red line.


----------



## billy1561 (24 Feb 2012)

Another way to describe it is for example it is the 55th day of the year and the red line indicates that you and I are approximately one sixth of the way through the year. If you were to imagine 366 lines for this year then the red line is on the 55th and will proportionately move with the days. As I understand it.


----------



## Steve H (24 Feb 2012)

Paul J said:


> CAn someone explain the graph.... Obviously the green part is how many miles you have done but what is the red line? Some people have a second line also a red/ pinky colour like *SMRbtH *above.


Green is the progress made to date as a proportion of the whole bar. The red line is where you 'should' be by now against your target if you were doing the required average mileage every day. Not sure what the second pink line is on some people's bars. Someone else will need to help with that


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Feb 2012)

Steve H said:


> Not sure what the second pink line is on some people's bars


 
Previous year ?


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Another way to describe it is for example it is the 55th day of the year and the red line indicates that you and I are approximately one sixth of the way through the year. If you were to imagine 366 lines for this year then the red line is on the 55th and will proportionately move with the days. As I understand it.


 
That makes more sense and explains what the red line means. I am above the required average as can be seen below so it can't be to do with target.


----------



## billy1561 (24 Feb 2012)

It looks like the red line could be from 1st of Jan for a calender year. Seeing that your calendar year starts on 20 th Feb that could explain why you 'appear' to be behind on the chart when in fact you are ahead.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Previous year ?


 

Yup


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2012)

billy1561 said:


> It looks like the red line could be from 1st of Jan for a calender year. Seeing that your calendar year starts on 20 th Feb that could explain why you 'appear' to be behind on the chart when in fact you are ahead.


 
That looks right to me. In fact it looks like everybody's red line is in the same position, approximately a sixth of the way into the year, regardless of when the goal period starts.


----------



## Paul J (25 Feb 2012)

Atleast it makes sense now and that unless you start from 1st Jan with your goal the two items it charts don't correlate to each other. If I didn't get i'm sure others didn't either 

Thanks chaps


----------



## billy1561 (25 Feb 2012)

No worries mate. I'm not entirely sure on my understanding of it either but that's my take on it for what it's worth


----------

